# Your favorite villager appreciation thread!



## Dry-ice-bat (Jun 17, 2015)

Here, you can post about why you like a certain villager so much! it can be nostalgia, appearance, personality, ect.
you can also talk about why you think a villager doesn't get enough attention or love.
I guess I'll start!
I love Merengue, she has not only my favorite personalty, but she has a very creative design, and she looks down right adorable! although she is tier 1 and most people have her as a dramie, I think she is so popular, but no ones #1 choice. she is a lower pick for most people, but so many people have done this she gained popularity from it. (not only that, but there if little to no fan art of her, and once i get a drawing tablet, i want to change this.)
so, who is your favorite villager, and why, and do you think there too popular/ not popular enough?


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 17, 2015)

My favorite is Bones. Or at least I think so... 8D It's been a while since I last saw him. A few years probably T__T And there's a lot of villagers I haven't met yet so.. But Bones was the very first villager I met back when I played Animal Crossing for the first time and I just... liked him. He's so cute :3


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jun 18, 2015)

My favourite villager is Twiggy. I think Twiggy is underappreciated because her design looks simplistic and not that realistic? Well, she was one of the many first created for the original Animal Crossing so that would make sense when compared to one of the newer villagers that we have now in New Leaf. What I like about Twiggy is she kind of gives a tomboyish vibe and that's mostly because she wears a barber shirt when you first meet her. The peppy personality really suits her this way.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jun 18, 2015)

My favorite villager is Marshal because he is so adorable at the same time he is so cool. I like his design and his house too as well as his personality. He's got swag.

I also like the idea that he's patterned after marshmallows which makes him extra adorable. And he is also a squirrel making him cooler.

P.s. I also love Merengue BTW.


----------



## The Bell Master (Jun 18, 2015)

My favourite is Punchy. IDK why, probably that he has my favourite personality (lazy) and that he was the first villager I met in New Leaf (He moved away, though  ).


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 18, 2015)

Puddles and Punchy are my favorites.  I don't know why Puddles isn't popular, but I'm still new to the forums and I haven't read the topics that talk about their popularity.  From the topics I've read and posted in, I thought Punchy would be in tier one or at least number one in the second tier because a lot of people have posted how much they love him. 

My favorite animals outside the game are cats, wild cats and horses; in the game, from the ones I've met or had in my town, I don't really take the species into account, well, maybe cats a little.  I guess, as pointed out in another topic, I too tend to judge villagers on their appearance; before I started liking any of the villagers, I don't think I ever thought any of them were cute except Punchy.  In real life and in the game, I don't think frogs are cute; well, in the game I think there are a few cute or cool looking ones.  Now that I have grown attached to Puddles, I think she looks adorable and is adorable in other ways. Aside from the fact that he's a cat and the dialogue is the same as the other lazy villagers, I think he's funny at times, cute--in appearance and the way he talks, and he's really nice (Puddles is super nice to my character too :]).


----------



## staeples (Jun 18, 2015)

tom made me love the cranky personality villagers. theyre cranky and sweet at the same time like an old grandpa.


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 18, 2015)

Bill is an awesome villager. He is super nice and he just seems different than the other jock villagers. I don't understand why he's so low tier.

He is funny/cute/nice and the best.


----------



## Rhockets (Jun 19, 2015)

I love marshal because he's a tsundere squirrel baby who's beyond fashionable and cute as a button, then again Erik is a really cute lazy deer who could do no wrong xD Erik is an actual 5 year old child in my mind and I love him so much more because of it haha


----------



## natakazam (Jun 19, 2015)

I'd like to give a shoutout to Ricky, a complete no name villager. He was one of my original start ups at release date in June 2013 and is still here, and I grew super fond of him over time. He looks like a racecar. I also like cranky villagers.

Not my #1 favorite villager, but he's still hilarious to me.


----------



## Rasumii (Jun 19, 2015)

Roscoe and Rosie are my top, I can't decide between them. I love them both so much.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 21, 2015)

i love fauna the most i think. i love her little spots on the back of her head, and her design is so pretty. she also has my favourite personality.


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 22, 2015)

Rasumii said:


> Roscoe and Rosie are my top, I can't decide between them. I love them both so much.



I have roscoe. But my favorite has to be Merinigue


----------



## sallycatlover (Jun 22, 2015)

vesta vesta VESTA
ok thanks bye


----------



## pandapples (Jun 23, 2015)

Melba is such a cutie. She's one of the original starting villagers in my town. I'm surprised she's not more popular as a cute koala!


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ribbot is my favorite villager, I have just always like Ribbot, he is awesome.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2015)

I'd say Drago is my favorite due to his personality and appearance. I mean, HE'S A FREAKING DRAGON! Okay, I get he is technically an alligator, but the made him look like a dragon, so shut up. I like him for his personality because he is lazy, exactly like me.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 23, 2015)

Bob is the best damn villager of all time.
He also drips with sex appeal.
This fancy feline was the first villager I ever met in the games, and has always been a town starter in every AC game I've played.

Enter New Leaf.
That game was the first game that I did not have Bob in my town and I was saddened.
Long story short, Bob was the reason I ended up joining TBT and I got him very quickly!
When I joined TBT, I praised Bob like no other.
I would coin phrases such as "Bob is life" "Bob is god tier villager" and even "Bob died for our sins".

It was all in good fun, and the people of TBT caught on to this and ended up whipping up this madness:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...reciation-Thread-Group-made!-PM-Uxie-about-it

There was even a damn group lol
http://www.belltreeforums.com/group.php?groupid=32


But I'm glad those people realized the greatness that is Bob, and that people continue to realize the greatness in Bob.
I can go on and on about Bob, but I'll stop myself.


To end this post of admiration for the most wonderful villager of all time, here is me and him in Mario Kart 8!!


----------



## Geoni (Jun 24, 2015)

^...now I miss Bob, but at least I got him to a friend in time. 

I have a lot of favorites but mine are still Rasher/Bud/Bob/Kiki. Half of which I've lost to the sneaky moveout curse.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 24, 2015)

Beardo

He tries to be so suave, but he's just a big, lovable dork


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 24, 2015)

I love my baby Poppy, I don't know why but she makes me so so happy every time I see her. I love how her little head barely pokes out when she's standing in flowers, her little tail is so adorable, and her smile is the sweetest thing.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

In Population Growing, my favorite was Cleo. She lived in the acre below the player houses. She was a snooty, so she was kind of rude to me, but I think that's what I loved about her. And she was such a pretty color. c:

In Wild World, it was Puddles and Snake. They were the first villagers in my town, and they lived right next to each other.

In City Folk, my favorite was Carmen. I loved her design, she was adorable. She was pretty much the only reason I ever played CF, to make sure she never moved. >.>

For New Leaf, I haven't really found a 'favorite'. I guess Tia was my favorite in my town before she moved away. :'c


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (Jun 28, 2015)

bump~~


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 28, 2015)

I love everyone in my town, except for carmen because she is new~
It's hard for me to choose because i like them equally XD
(Maybe Lolly and Mira are more special for me)


----------



## Rasumii (Jun 28, 2015)

Just got Kidd. He seems so suave, I can see me liking him. But right now it's still Roscoe and Rosie.


----------



## HHoney (Jun 28, 2015)

Rasumii said:


> Just got Kidd. He seems so suave, I can see me liking him. But right now it's still Roscoe and Rosie.



It's Kidd's birthday today!
And he spent the day with Ch?vre!

He's my pick!


----------



## agentvenom (Jul 6, 2015)

kid cat and lucky! they are so cute


----------



## sarcatstic (Jul 8, 2015)

i love all them woofs​


----------



## twisty (Jul 8, 2015)

I love Kiki to death. I've had her in every one of my towns since the Gamecube games. ;w; She's always been there for me, planting flowers in my town, cheering on my mayor. She even came to my mayor's birthday party last year. My brother and I used to bond over how she was our favorite villager, and I dunno, she's just my favorite for so many reasons. Q____Q


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

I love Stitches... I love him a lot. He is so sweet ad cute and funny. I remember when he moved into my town. I thought he was the sweetest thing ever. <3


----------



## Hide (Jul 9, 2015)

Curttt~ I love him so much, He was my favorite villager on the first cartridge I bought but I lost the cartage ;-; 

 bought new one and he was there!  Never letting him move away


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

I like Marcel aka Pietro's non creepy cousin.


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 9, 2015)

I love Coco, everyone says she's ugly and such but she's the sweetest thing! I will never let her go c:
People only like one rhino and that's Mergenue. Hornsby is sweet and cute along with Petunia and Tank.


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in love with Kitty. She was one of my starters, and I crushed on her for the longest time, building up the "Attract-o-meter" as much as possible. When Club LOL finally came to town, I learned the Love emote from Shrunk. That night, I wrote a love letter that went something along these lines:

"I can't withhold it any longer. Kitty, I'm in love with you. Your beauty and grace..." (blah blah, moving on)

I wrote this on lotus paper and attached red roses. The next afternoon, I received a correspondence letter about how she's never received a letter written with such emotion or something like that, and from that point forward, I've ended every conversation with her with a love emote. I've even set her nickname for me to "sweetheart."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hide said:


> Curttt~ I love him so much, He was my favorite villager on the first cartridge I bought but I lost the cartage ;-;
> 
> bought new one and he was there!  Never letting him move away



First CARTRIDGE? Are you saying you've played one of the holy grails for the N64?


----------



## Gerudo (Jul 22, 2015)

My favorite villager is Marshal. Not only is my favorite personality. I really like is hair fluff and his jacket is adorable. #Marshalismyboyfriend


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 23, 2015)

Even though I really liked Mitzi ever since I saw her in the Gamecube version, and even named my real life cat after her, she isn't my absolute favorite. My fav is Ava, the normal chicken. And to be honest, I have no idea why I like her so much. She was in the Gamecube version and then they brought her back in NL. Her design is quite plain, she's just a simple cute little chicken. I wish she was a different personality like peppy, the normals can be a tad boring and I have 3 of them in my town. But I was just sooo obsessed with her as a kid, she's so sweet and cute. I had to get her in my NL town just for nostalgia reasons ^-^


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 23, 2015)

Tom!! He's really funny and gives me gifts for no reason a lot LOL


----------



## Artemisss (Jul 23, 2015)

I always loved Bill!! He was one of my first villagers in acnl and i love his cute, simple design and also he was the first villager to give me his pic <3 ;u;


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 24, 2015)

Besides Kabuki, my favorite would be Rasher. I've seen on different websites so many people saying he's ugly or creepy, but I don't see how. I love his smile, the markings on his face, his colour. Also, the fact that he's a cranky pig makes me like him more, since the cranky personality is my favourite. But for some reason, I've never decided to get him in one of my towns.


----------



## M i l l i o (Jul 25, 2015)

I really love Elvis... 

I've always had a soft spot for crankys and after I abandoned my game he was the only of my five original villagers left.. He also always drops by and sends me stuff~ What a cutie~


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

Does Leif count? He is my favorite of all time lol. I wish we had sloth villagers.


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

Pietro, a lot of people don't like him because he's ugly. He's super nice and awesome <3 I don't know why people judge villagers on their looks ;c


----------



## Celty (Jul 29, 2015)

I love Zucker.  I can relate with him (since I love food and am quite lazy), and I think he has a really unique and great character design.  He's quite popular, if I remember correctly, and I think that's for good reason.  

I think Poppy doesn't get enough love.  Or Tangy.  I mean, most tier one villagers are based off looks.  May it be because they are cute, or they look cool, or have an interestin character design.  

Poppy's cute, and Tangy's cute _and_ has an interesting character design.  Can't help but wonder why they don't get more love.


----------



## jiny (Jul 29, 2015)

My favorite character is Lolly. I don't know why, but I smile every time I see her! My second favorite would have to be Tangy. She's an orange! My town fruit is orange and she's not here.


----------

